# Fibery New Years Resolutions



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So you have any? I generally think of resolutions as a way to stone up to fail :bash: so I generally set goals instead. To be honest I'm not sure what the difference is, maybe just semantics :shrug: Call it what you will do you have any?

Since my move I have come to realize that I have been under a lot more stress than I realized. I've been so used to "doing it all" that I never noticed it, story of my life :help: so I am going to work really hard to be more intentional with my fiber work. I want to spend time every day, if only 5 minutes to do something with my fibers. It seems like my time for that is while I'm at work most days. I'm also going to work hard on forgiving myself and give myself permission to not worry about doing it all (whether fiber related or not).

Okay maybe one more that is only half hearted but it is a dream. To begin my gift knitting now and collect it all for when I need it and not wait.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

My worst fault I think is that I tend to procrastinate, especially when it comes to getting ready for the holidays. It's not as though I don't know they are coming and I always have the best intentions! LOL

This year I'm not going to put it off. I'm going to start right away and make things I've always wanted to gift (socks, mittens, afghans) but that take too long to do last minute. I'm going to participate in the market next fall, and I don't want to have to struggle to keep up with demand. This year I've bought a bin, and I'm going to fill it with plenty of the things that sold this year, plus lots of more complex pieces that never got a chance to be shown.

I've always wanted to participate in our city's massive summer bazaar, but never had enough stock to warrant paying their exorbitant fee. This year I'm going to start right away to have enough pieces to stock a full 10x10 space!

My "New Year's Resolution"? I will not procrastinate, put-it-off, or take-a-break.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My goal for next year is to clear out a lot of my backlog. I made up a list of all of my WIP and projects that I want to get done, and I have vowed not to get anything if it doesn't relate to something on my list. (I will however make an exception for people who don't exist yet, i.e. new babies!) I am one who has the nagging feeling of all of that unfinished stuff, and it would be nice to clear the decks.

For me, rather than set up to fail, lists of my goals help to keep them on my radar, since I have a short attention span and try to get into everything. Something to help me get a little focus is pretty necessary for me. As long as it isn't a resolution to lose weight, those never work for me. :hysterical:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I resolve to take pictures of my projects. It's no fun to 'share' them, if you can't show them. I knitted my fingers off for Christmas and didn't snap even one picture

I resolve to move away from ONLY handspun yarns. There are project to do out there that are just too cute to wait until I get the yarn spun up. Doesn't mean I'll not spin, just not be such a snob that I can't buy some yarn from time to time. 

I need a gray sheep, a brown sheep and a blue sheep out in my pasture.

I still haven't made the socks that I said I'd make last year. I did knit a pair of gloves though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have decided that this year I am going to try and make my fibery passion a little bit lucrative.
Not sure what path it will take yet but as much time as I spend on it,
I really feel like it is time to find a way to make it pay me something.
Even just a tiny little something.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

My goals for the new year are to finish my unfished projects and to increase my skill level. I hate unfished things!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats so sad!
> 
> but I promise that if you will use ravelry's PROJECTS page, you will get into the habit of taking pictures of your projects!!!


The projects page has helped me a lot too. Not only to keep track of the yarn, hook/needle etc, but also any notes that I had too. So I was able to get rid of all of the yarn labels that I had cluttering up my knitting stash.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm... I can't decide whether to say that I will devote more time to fiber or less.
I have become a fiber hermit. Every night finds me locked away with Netflix and fiber. My poor husband. I guess. It frees the TV up for him though.

So instead I will say that I will devote more productive time to fiber.
I hope to be able to sell fibery goodness at market this summer.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Taking projects "off" doesn't work as well for crochet or amigurami, but I get the sentiment. LOL I have a canvas bag dedicated to unfinished pieces.... body parts mostly. If I ever got around to completing those, I'd have close to twice the pieces I do now!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thats so sad!
> 
> but I promise that if you will use ravelry's PROJECTS page, you will get into the habit of taking pictures of your projects!!!


 
You are much more of a planner than I am. I am a totally impuse-driven creative monkey. Late this afternoon, I saw a hat with a ring of cabled owls on it and I just had to knit it up. I had enough of a whacky-blue leftover from DS's fish hat and I started knitting. I cast-on on the way to see Les Miserables tonight. Knitted through the previews and commercials. I'll have it done before I go to bed. But I will check to see what the PROJECTS page is. It kind of sounds like I'll have to think things out ahead of time. That sounds a bit stiffling. LOL!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Unload some of my fiber stash that I will never spin up. I have some Llama roving that is professionally processed, but I don't like to spin it. Too slick and I have to pay too close attention when working with it. I think it needs to find a new home.....

I LOVE WIHH's suggestion of having a frogfest with UFO's. Might be kind of fun!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My goals for 2013:

-not fiber related, but get in shape!
-get my ENTIRE STASH loaded into Ravelry so I know what I have
-get my needles organized and into one place so I know what I have 
-finish my first sweater that is taking forever
-start spinning with my drop spindle
-make a project with my homespun yarn

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

My goals are to spin yarn that is NOT sock yarn.....

Knit a sweater from yarn I have spun ..... and

spin spin spin !!!!!!!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Buy more roving... spin more and either go check out the weavers guild in Fredericksburg or see about starting my own spinning guild. 

Might as well add this.... maybe someday, have someone make me a sweater out of my yarn. VBG


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

To simpy make something for myself!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

My goal is (again) to learn to knit. I crochet and find two needles that you can't take out of the work?!!! really hard to manage. And just look what is coming out next month:

http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Icel...TF8&colid=12UZ8XXVY66NZ&coliid=I1JVBJ6AI0G58C

Since I keep Icelandic sheep, I really need to have this and be able to do it. I'm definitely buying this book.

Oh, and this is also coming out:

http://www.amazon.com/Icelandic-Han...TF8&colid=12UZ8XXVY66NZ&coliid=I17Y6XJ5PLJCBR

It's a sign that I'm meant to knit. I'm sure of it.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> yeah! I have parts of three different colored Icelandic fleeces all washed and waiting on me to decide what to do with them!


One book is coming out in Jan and the other in March  

Shameless plug alert: I have four raw fleeces available if anyone is interested ($25+shipping each.) I have one washed, VM-free fleece left in my etsy shop. That is all


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've had this goal for a while and I really, truly hope I'll get it done this spring! I've got a backlog of alpaca fiber that needs to get sold!! Raw fleeces, roving and yarns. Lathermaker and Mullerslane have offered to help and I've just GOT to book their help and "Get 'r done!!" So watch for alpaca on the barter board!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> I resolve to move away from ONLY handspun yarns. There are project to do out there that are just too cute to wait until I get the yarn spun up. Doesn't mean I'll not spin, just not be such a snob that I can't buy some yarn from time to time.


Me too Callie! And baby gifts are the perfect excuse for this! We are having a baby shower for a coworker friend of mine, and I actually bought ACK acryllic yarn for a project :grit: But it's completely washable, hard-wearing, and ADORABLE! I'll post as soon as it's finished! 



gone-a-milkin said:


> I have decided that this year I am going to try and make my fibery passion a little bit lucrative.
> Not sure what path it will take yet but as much time as I spend on it,
> I really feel like it is time to find a way to make it pay me something.
> Even just a tiny little something.


YAhOOOOO GAM!!! I'm so happy to hear this! I can't wait to see what you come up with (and it'll be great, whatever it is!)



Wind in Her Hair said:


> My dear friend AriesGoat is Italian and she says that on New Year's, Italians take everything they want to rid themselves of and symbolically "throw it off the rooftop".
> 
> I think thats an awesome way of getting rid of excess baggage!
> 
> ...


This is what I've been doing for the last three days - I actually felt like I was getting knitting blisters from knitting so much :hysterical: But I got a LOT of WIPs done, and got some projects done for after-Christmas giving :bouncy:


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

So my New Year's Resolution is to 
- work consistently on the Master Spinner Program
- do some 'fun' spinning and knitting in between (every day SOME sort of fiber)
- get the wringer washer hooked up so I can get fleece washed


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I am a beginner but I have an idea that I might could actually make something that looks kinda like that - only woven instead of knitted. Where would I find a pattern, and what's it called??? 

On the Fibery New Years Resolutions, I have none. I can't bring myself to take off the knitting projects that aren't finished - this will be the 2nd New Year that one of them has been ON the needles. 

I am going to try harder to learn to weave. I'm not sure about the knitting, though. Ya'll do more in one sitting than I'll do in a lifetime.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> My goal is (again) to learn to knit. I crochet and find two needles that you can't take out of the work?!!! really hard to manage.


When I came to this board all I did was crochet, and loom knitting.
I learned to knit with youtube vids.
There are only 2 stitches knit and purl. I admit, it took me awhile to get used to managing the 2 needles. Im so glad I stuck with it though.

I dearly love crochet for blankets. And while patterns for things like socks and sweaters and gloves and such can be found for crochet, to me knitting is where its at for that!

I guess my New Years resolve is to get a nice set of crochet needles and do a few projects before I completely forgot how.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

My new year's resolution is that I will learn to knit this year. Bought each of my daughters (ages 18 & 15) knitting lessons for Christmas, and the instructor is letting me join in for free. 

We had our first lesson on 1/3, and I absolutely am in love with knitting. So far, I can cast on and do a 'knit' stitch. That's it (at least, until our next lesson, when we learn to purl). But it's much more than I was able to do last year, right? 

My goal (which is something I've wanted to learn for years) is to learn to knit socks.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> So you have any? I generally think of resolutions as a way to stone up to fail :bash: so I generally set goals instead. To be honest I'm not sure what the difference is, maybe just semantics :shrug: Call it what you will do you have any?
> 
> Since my move I have come to realize that I have been under a lot more stress than I realized. I've been so used to "doing it all" that I never noticed it, story of my life :help: so I am going to work really hard to be more intentional with my fiber work. I want to spend time every day, if only 5 minutes to do something with my fibers. It seems like my time for that is while I'm at work most days. I'm also going to work hard on forgiving myself and give myself permission to not worry about doing it all (whether fiber related or not).
> 
> Okay maybe one more that is only half hearted but it is a dream. To begin my gift knitting now and collect it all for when I need it and not wait.


Marchie, why are you so hard on yourself about your fiber activities? 
Is this how you earn your income? 

Other than that, shouldn't it just be an expression of your artistic side? A way to _enjoy_ and share your joy of fiber work? **


----------

